# Cabinet door bits- Make good pic/mirror frame?



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Needing to make a mirror frame. Can I use the cabinet door bits, make the frame just like for a cabinet door & drop in a picture &/or mirror. Will have to rout the back of the panel grove out to be able to put the pics/mirror in & out. 
Question is more is the joint a good joint for this? It has a good amounts of glue surface, locks in the corners tight. But is the joint made to have a panel for strength rigidity? Will I need any re-enforcements? 
Something different than a 45 corner. (seems to me it may be stronger)
For the mirror I was going to drop in a 1/8" piece of screen door rubber to cushion the glass on the outside edge. (42" X 24" mirror)
Any down side?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

They make a router bit set just for that type of job ,called a glass panel door set ,but you can use a R & P set the same way, just glue it up then use your rabbit bit on the back side , cut two rabbits, one for the mirror and one for the backing board...use your sharp chisel to square out the corners for the glass, they do make a square chisel just for that job but a good chisel will do the job just fine..  make sure your glue is dry b/4 you rabbit the back side...no extra support is needed in the joints,, 

======





Bogydave said:


> Needing to make a mirror frame. Can I use the cabinet door bits, make the frame just like for a cabinet door & drop in a picture &/or mirror. Will have to rout the back of the panel grove out to be able to put the pics/mirror in & out.
> Question is more is the joint a good joint for this? It has a good amounts of glue surface, locks in the corners tight. But is the joint made to have a panel for strength rigidity? Will I need any re-enforcements?
> Something different than a 45 corner. (seems to me it may be stronger)
> For the mirror I was going to drop in a 1/8" piece of screen door rubber to cushion the glass on the outside edge. (42" X 24" mirror)
> Any down side?


----------



## wrestlingstud13 (Feb 26, 2009)

as long as it has the 1/4" open slot


----------

